# Whoop butt time at the Goodwill



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, I went to Goodwill today to pick up Dougs credit card to get him some lunch and who do i run into?! The girl who tried to take him from me about 6 months ago!!! She was with her older sister... I'm 5'2 and these grape apes are 5'10 and over! The older sister smacked me in the face and it was allll over with after that. I wiped the floor with both of them beasts at the same time! I figured i probably would get my butt kicked since there were two of em, but the ol saying "The bigger they are the harder they fall" still came through tried and true! I felt like david and goliath!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Grape apes! LMFAO!!! Sounds like you had fun. :clap:


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

there you go again with that pit bull mentality!!! its funny that their personality rubs off on their owners!!! well i'm glad that you got the best of them, but i'm not for fighting unless it is a must!!!


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

If somebody smacks you in the face its a "must". lol Way to go Neela.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

good job show those clwns who u are!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well Shana it didn't seem to affect you being another year older. You still got it baby! I would have loved to see those grape apes fall.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*Goodwill*

Brings on a wholle new meaning to the title of the store now doesn't it...Goodwill!! HA HA HA


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Go Shana!! I love it when the little guy wins!!


----------



## YJSONLY (Oct 11, 2006)

litter mates said:


> there you go again with that pit bull mentality!!! its funny that their personality rubs off on their owners!!! well i'm glad that you got the best of them, but i'm not for fighting unless it is a must!!!


:hammer: :rofl: I WOULD OF BEAT THAT A$$ too!!!!


----------

